# Sri Lankan Marriage Certificate - Dubai Attestation



## inselaffen (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone recently had a Sri Lankan marriage certificate attested by the UAE Embassy in Colombo?

The UAE Embassy are saying it needs to be attested by the British High Commission, but the High Commission say they don't do such services any more.

bit of a dilemma!


----------



## inselaffen (Feb 11, 2013)

didnt get any advice on here but in order to held anyone else in this situation just make sure your translated certificate is attested by the Foreign Ministry in Colombo and then the Sri lankan Embassy in the UAE. That is all you need. The Foreign Ministry in the UAE will attest it. No need to get the UAE Embassy in Colombo to attest it.


----------



## TResnik (Oct 24, 2018)

I realise that this is a very old thread but I just wanted to thank the OP for coming back to update it after he found the solution.

I found myself in exactly the same situation as the OP & have been struggling for over a year with an unattested marriage certificate with seemingly no was forward.

Thanks again, I did exactly as you said & it worked!


----------

